# Forelle im Backofen



## Doom (1. Mai 2003)

Wie kann ich eine Forelle im Backofen zubereiten? Kann ich noch irgendwelche Gewürze in die Forelle rweinlegen/ reinstreuen? Danke im vorraus!


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Mai 2003)

Klassisch im Backofen ist die Forelle "MÜLLERIN":
Forelle ausnehmen, waschen, trocknen und mit Salz und Pfeffer innen und aussen würzen, in Mehl wenden.
In einer Pfanne von beiden Seiten in Öl anbraten und bei 180 Grad in den Ofen für ca. 15 Minuten (Portionsforelle), dabei immer wieder mal mit dem Öl übergiessen.
Danach die Pfanne mit dem Fisch wieder auf den Herd, ca. 10 Gramm Butter zugeben, die Forelle kruz drin schwenken, dann den Fisch auf vorgewärmten Teller anrichten und in die Bratbutter feingeschnittene Petersilie reingeben (Menge nach Geschmack) und einen Spritzer Zitronensaft, diese Bratbutter dann über den Fisch geben oder separat servieren.

Alternative dazu ist das garen in Folie, wie von Dir angesprochen.
Folie auf der Innenseite leicht einbuttern, ausgenommenen, gewaschenen und gewürzten Fisch drauflegen, Folie luftdicht verschliessen und im Ofen bei ca. 120 Grad ungefähr 30 Minuten ziehen lassen (Portionsforelle).
Wers mag kann den Fisch auch mit Kräutern füllen, gut geeigneet sind da Petersilie, Schnittlauch, Kerbel, geht aber auch sehr gut mit  Rosmarin, Thymian und etwas Knoblauch. Da kann man abe ganz nach eigenem Geschmack variieren. 

Ebenso kann man kleingeschnittenes Gemüse oder Pilze in die Fische füllen, allerdings solten diese vor dem einfüllen in Butter gedämpft und gewürzt sein, da sonst bei den niedrigen Temperaturen gerade Gemüse und  Pilze nicht gar werden.

Beispiele: Mit Ratatouille (Tomaten, Auberginen, Zucchini, Paprika, Zwiebl und Knoblauch) füllen, mit Wurzelgemüse füllen (Sellerie, Karotten, Lauch, Zwiebel, sehr gut passen dazu auch Fenchelstreifen), Waldpilze mit etwas Speck und Zwieeln gedämpft, Rote Bete - Würfel mit Meerrettich, Spargelspitzen (passt ja zur Saison).

Du siehst, die Möglichkeiten sind da recht vielfältig, viel Spas beim "experimentieren":m :m


----------



## chippog (1. Mai 2003)

wenn es sich um eine frische forelle (nicht aus dem forellenpuff) handelt, möchte ich eine lanze für die naturelle variante brechen, sprich etwas salz, zur not etwas butter, alufolie drumrum wie oben beschrieben in den ofen und fisch und vor allem auch den eigenen saft(!) des fisches geniessen! klar, nach dem x-ten mal muss natürlich veränderung her. eine füllung könnte auch aus möhren, selleri und ingwer, alles in feine streifen geschnitten und angedünstet, und apfelstückchen bestehen. chippog, gruss aus göteborg


----------



## Maddin (1. Mai 2003)

Oh da hab ich auch noch was......

Hat ein Freund von mir fabriziert:

65er Meerforelle auf Backblech mit Gemüse und Sahne. Würzen  und Gemüse nach Geschmack.....etc.


----------



## havkat (1. Mai 2003)

Da hab ich auch noch einen..... 

*"STUFFED TROUT"*

Das Rezept müsste hier noch rumgeistern.
Wenn nicht guckst du bei unserem "buggs" auf seine  HP


----------



## anguilla (1. Mai 2003)

@maddin und havkat:

beides sieht sehr lecker aus!

habe heute Mittag havkat's Rezept ausprobiert (meine 55er Mefo musste in den Ofen... ), war super lecker...hmmm!

hab nur die Zahnstocher nicht durch's Fleisch bekommen, geht aber auch so.
kann ich nur weiterempfehlen!


----------



## havkat (1. Mai 2003)

@anguilla

Freut mich, wenn´s geschmeckt hat! :m 

P.S.: Die Zahnstocher, beidseitig, von innen nach außen durchpieken.


----------



## Doom (1. Mai 2003)

ja danke, genau das habe ich gesucht! Werde ich ausprobieren!


----------



## chippog (3. Mai 2003)

na das nenne ich multimediarezepte! musste allerdings zwei tage warten, bevor ich das hier schreiben konnte, da meine tangenten in der sturzflut, die mir aus dem munde lief, ersoffen sind. verlust ist immer... chippog aus göteborg auf dem weg in die küche(nicht mal gelogen!)


----------

